#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

## sasirkumar

Hi all 




Here i am sharing *Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis.*


It covers

1.HAZOP Fundamental

2.HAZOP Management

3.Hazard Analysis Methodologies

a.Checklist
b.What-If 
c.What-If/Checklist (combination of both)
d.Hazard and Operability Study (HAZOP)
d.Failure Mode and Effects Analysis (FMEA)
e.Fault Tree Analysis

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

any problem in downloading please let me know

Regards
SasikumarSee More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## sanjay70

Thanks

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## viorel_7

thanks for sharing. really useful.
regards

----------


## jclee

thanks for sharing.

----------


## mdana

Thanks for sharing

----------


## ravisasi

thanks a lot for sharing

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you very much.

----------


## ivan_s60

thanks again for share to us

----------


## Pisak

Thank you very much

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks Mr.Sasi.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Mr.Sasi.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks a lot.

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## panos

Dear Sir,

Thank you for this very nice and valuable HAZOP method presentation.

panos

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot for sharing. I have been in few HAZOP's and some time the P&I D drawings are not complet as should be.

----------


## wwwgan

thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... we all appreciate it

----------


## moraqyo

here it is a link with information very interesting..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

moraqyo, thanks for sharing

----------


## admperf

thanks for sharing

----------


## Narasimman

Many Thx

----------


## Gasflo

Moraqyo

Thank you for your article, very interesting.

Any one was involved in a CHAIR, Construction Hazard Assessment & Implication Review?

Regards

----------


## sessom

Sasikumar, Thanks very much for an excellent contribution!

----------


## antonino69

Thank you

----------


## dantruong79

Thank you so much for sharing.

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## 101043728

Thank you Sasi. Thanks a lot.

----------


## radiux

Good material, with guidelines, managing strategy and study.

Thank you, Mr. Sasirkumar for sharing.

----------


## rmzexe

Thank a lot

----------


## jarod chai

Thanks, i appreciate it.

----------


## arttty

Thank you very much, sir

----------


## greges2009

Thanks to All

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Sasirkumar

You are a good man

Victor

----------


## lirff

Great share Sasikumar - many thanks

Lirff

----------


## driftshade

thanks

----------


## samG

anyone has HAZOP software

----------


## selmagis

Another thanks for share.

----------


## FATHI

chokran Mr Sasi

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks for sharing

----------


## driftshade

it's good ,thanks

----------


## mazharshaikh

thx sasi its really comprehensive.
thx once again

----------


## lirff

Many thanks Sasirkumar

----------


## emar

pls i dont know how to download materials from this rich bank can someone pls help me.

----------


## pranoti0510

excellent stuff!!!

----------


## slimn

thanks 
il great

----------


## lirff

Sasirkumar, many thanks for sharing

regards

lirff

----------


## montyt

many thanks

----------


## oneplusqbar

I always wanted to know about HAZOP analysis. Thanks for sharing

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## sambove

Thanks.

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## birains265

Thanks, it is useful

----------


## ariek

thanks for sharing

----------


## miltonemm

Thank you!!!!

----------


## budi666

thanks

----------


## pewekarim

thanks for sharing

----------


## mprajput

Thanks for Refreshing the Hazop

Regards

Mahendra

----------


## anwarussaeed

Thanks
Mr.Sasi.

----------


## ahmed yahia

thanks for sharing. really useful.
regards

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for this nice post

----------


## fadiragb

thankssssssssssssss    soo much my friend

----------


## antassari

thanks for sharing..

----------


## rrkumar50

Thanks for sharing, keep going

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## thunderaj

bro i cant download the file .
Could you send me my mail.?
mamafast09@gmail.com

----------


## seretonina

Merci beaucup pour partager

----------


## kaliwaal

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Jacky Wong

Can someone do me a favor to post FMEA-Pro , thanks.

----------


## devdass

Hi Sasikumar,

Thanks for the great post.

The links are not working. Can you please revalidate ?

----------


## likingsafety

thanks for this file, interesting

----------


## engineer HSE

thank you so much it is versy good

----------


## Gasflo

Sasirkumar, thanks for sharing it

Gasflo

----------


## Adela_Eng

Thanks so much for this book,
Adela

----------


## sajjad100

thank mate

----------


## usf_123

thanks

----------


## saysyed

thanks sasi



SyedSee More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## nael

Dear sasirkumar
 Thanks for useful conribution , God bless you and bless every body try to help others

----------


## HamdyMokhtar

*thanx 4 sharing* :Encouragement:

----------


## sumeet

Any body has the course material for NEBOSH oil and gas international certificate?

----------


## maaris

thanks a lot. keep it up. Appreciated

----------


## hoangnm1187

Thanks a lot! A useful presentation

----------


## lehuutoan

Thanks so much.

----------


## johny reb

thank you very much for your kindness

----------


## budimanto77

to sasikumar...._thumbnail_ for ur sharing. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## yaarimran

Thanks for sharing

----------


## mhuelva

Thanks

----------


## anoopjoshi

Thanks Sasirkumar for sharing this wonderful link
Anoop Joshi

----------


## bonn_300

thanks bro


great jobSee More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## zhangc_198

Very useful,thank you

----------


## Ahmed Gharieb

Thank You Very Very Much

----------


## kabiru

> Thanks Mr.Sasi.



Salam Aleikun Waramotulah Wabarakatuh. I found it difficult to download the training material on HAZOP. I am a registered member of this community. I would appreciate if anyone can help with this training material. Thanks.

----------


## tahora

thank you

----------


## nramesh

I could not download it can u send it in my mail nramesh7079@gmail.com
thanks nramesh

----------


## Hitesh Raval

Thanks

----------


## wierox

Mr. Kumar, 

thanks for share, in future can be continued with the discussion

----------


## shugy

thanks bro

----------


## berdem

Thx Sasirkumar

----------


## ahboyyes

Hi I have trouble with the link, can someone email the file to me please.
ahboyyes@yahoo.com
thanks a lot.

----------


## qi.ju2012

Hi,
Sasikumar
could you please send your share "Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis." to my email: qi.ju2012@gmail.com.
Thank you very much.

----------


## qi.ju2012

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## heodat1

Very userful, thanks,

----------


## Danny_Harris

Yeah! Thanks for sharing the useful information with us  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## misan2

thanks

----------


## angeltudorache

Thank you mr. Sasikumar

----------


## vzoom

Thank you very much!

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for the great upload. Warm regards, Mano Spenta
e-mail: spenta@ii.net

----------


## antassari

thank you very much!

----------


## clique_y

Thank You, 
regards,

----------


## maaris

Thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## iancujianu6

Thank you very much for this good info! Really useful in my job. If you also have some info about SIMOPS it will be more than welcome!

----------


## bye106

fantastic.

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## ffirat

Thank you.

----------


## eguo

Thanks, It's really a good tool for managing process hazards.

----------


## Nguyen Quoc Viet

Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## conn76

Very good!





> Hi all 
> 
> 
> Here i am sharing *Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis.*
> 
> 
> It covers
> 
> 1.HAZOP Fundamental
> ...

----------


## akbavra

Hello All,

Well I found quite interesting material on HZAOP & Hazard Analysis

Sharing the link for You 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## joserp20

See this website: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Here we have images and videos about fire simulation (flash, explosion, jet fire...).
PMS CONSULTORIA
Please if you need Quantitative Risk Analysis (AQR), contact us.

----------


## santoso_hse@yahoo.co.id

thank you brother...really useful

----------


## tecvidya

thank you

----------


## alepat

Thanks for sharing

----------


## vivekmari

thank you.

----------


## fatigue

Thanks very much！

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## hantana

thanks for sharing bro

----------


## sarifin

thank you mr sashi

----------


## mutrosa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## baosonbk

Thank for your sharing...

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## saadallah84

thank you for sharing

----------


## zhangc_198

I'M studying hazop.it's a good material

----------


## saad al

Thanks for the valuable pdf

----------


## johnbender3581

thank you very much

----------


## akbavra

HI,
Here is more material for HAZOP Study **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## francisc

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## shm8324

Please share this e-learning course


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks...See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## shm8324

Please share this e-learning course
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks...

----------


## patsyconnelly

Sonu-Exchange is charmed to advance particular online coin exchange advantages despite dis*****ing a not too bad and centered rates of exchange. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## clique_y

thank you

----------


## ipin4u

Great post mate  :Encouragement:

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much for sharing a good stuff

----------


## lajpat

Could you provide the link again. since this is not working. 
Further, is there any free e learning course on HAZOP that I can take to enhance the knowledge.

Regards,
Lajpat Rai

----------


## batiBATI

sasirkumar  Thank you... All right, No problem with downmoad  :Encouragement:

----------


## Onoriode

Thanks

----------


## kanakarajvk78

Thanks....

----------


## micaziv

Thank you for this good material

----------


## abhizala

thanks....

----------


## varsitarian88

A Big Thanks and I really appreciate it.

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## 101043728

This is great!!!

----------


## ezzat

dear friend
please reupload again
thank you in advance

----------


## micaziv

Very useful. Thanks

----------


## learntobeprof

thanks dude

----------


## chemistiraq

Iam very thankfull for your helping us and providing us with this material

----------


## sal10

Thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## ezzat

dear friends
 please reupload again
 thank you in advance

----------


## samirgoran

Thanks buddy

----------


## ramiez77

Thanks

----------


## JMIM

Thanks

----------


## black eagle

Thanks for sharing (Y)  :Big Grin: 

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## John Keys

Thanks

----------


## Jagged

Thanks for sharing..

----------


## filosofs

Thanks for useful conribution , God bless you and bless every body try to help others

----------


## unni

very useful post

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Many thanks for the sharing.
Very appreciated.

----------


## bar007

Thank's so much

----------


## rokan123

Thanks for the sharing.

Regards,
Rokan

----------


## relango

Thank you Sir

----------


## ariek

Thank you,,

----------


## B.Abderrahmane

thanks for sharing.

----------


## lyna4

thanks , very useful.

----------


## clique_y

Thank You

See More: Training material for Hazard and Operability (HAZOP) & Hazard Analysis

----------


## bakr9016

thank you Bro.

----------

